# PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?



## burki (19. März 2012)

Hallo

nun muss ich mal die Praktiker hier fragen:

Ich möchte eine PVC Teichfolie mit einem PE Fertigteich verkleben:

Ein Händler der auch Dachdecker ist sagt das es geht und er selber es schon gemacht hat. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250838077046&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123

Adheseal Spezial Innotec
und dazu Repaplast Primer.

Da das Zeug nicht billig ist wäre ein "reiner Versuch" zu teuer.

Innotec sagt das es nicht geht.


----------



## Patrick K (19. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

Hallo Burki 
Soweit ich weiß, klebt kein kleber auf PE ,zumindest  nicht auf dauer.
PE entwickelt eine Art, Wachs auf der Oberfläche so das der Kleber nicht haften kann.
"Selbst vor dem Heißluftschweißen muß man die Schicht abscharben"
Was hast du denn vor ,vielleicht gibt es ja eine andere Lösung 
Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz 
Ps. Lass dir, von dem Dachdecker, ja kein PE-Dach kleben


----------



## burki (19. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

Hi Patrick

ich habe neben dem PE Teich eine Sumpfzone (alles noch im Bau).
An deren Grenze sollte dann eine Folie und darüber eine Ufermatte gelegt werden.
Die Ufermatte soll dann Wasser in die Sumpfzone ziehen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34630/page-6

Keine Ahnung was ein Dachdecker mit PE macht, ist mir auch egal 
Er meint nur das unbedingt als Grundierung dieser Primer drunter muss, dann soll es mit dem Adheseal gehen.


----------



## Schrat (19. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

Hallo,

ich kann nur bestätigen was Patrick geschrieben hat. 

PE kann meines Wissens nach nur geschweißt werden. Statt teures Zeug zu kaufen kannst du vielleicht probieren die Folien mit Silikon zu "verkleben". Wenn da keine Belastung auf die Stelle auftritt dann pappt das vielleicht so zusammen das es den Zweck soweit erfüllt. Aber vorher würde ich es anrauhen um die Haftung zu verbessern.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## burki (19. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

Hi
zumindest der billigste Versuch mit Silikon.

Wenn der Hersteller schon nein sagt, will der Händler nur verdienen.
Vielleicht muss ich an der Stelle auch nicht kleben, aber das wird im anderern Thread ja diskutiert.


----------



## Patrick K (19. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

Primer, Grundierung ,Spezial....... was macht es mit deinem Wasser ?, gibt es irgend welche Giftstoffe ab?
Hebt es auf Dauer, bei einer doch dünnen flexiblen Teichwand???
Fragen über Fragen, und welch Energieaufwand das dicht zu bekommen und das wegen ein paar Falten die man schön kaschieren kann
Kauf dir lieber eine EPDM Folie, verlege die und du hast 50 Jahre Ruhe
Du kanst ja das Becken ja mit einbeziehen ,vielleicht  etwas höher setzen und dieses in deinen schönen dichten Teich laufen lassen
Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## koifischfan (19. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

Haben wir Trockenbauer hier an Board? In bin nur der Elektriker hier. 

Zum Verkleben der Dampfsperre, es müßte eine PE-Folie sein, gibt es Kleber aus der Kartusche. Vielleicht sagt Primur Einigen etwas, das wäre ein weiteres Produkt.


----------



## burki (19. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

aus dem Fertigbecken soll nichts direkt in die Sumpfzone laufen schon gar nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Patrick K (19. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

Wo liegt dann das Problem


----------



## burki (19. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

PE Teich = nährstoffarmes Substrart
Sumpfzone aus PVC Folie= nährstoffreiches Subtra

Da ist kein Problem.
Problembereich ist die Verbindung weil es hier eine Kapillarwirkung geben kann und durch die Folie Wasser ins Erdreich versickern kann.
Nur die Ufermatte soll Wasser rüberziehen.


----------



## Patrick K (19. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

Warum möchtest du die beiden umbedingt verbinden. Lass doch einen Streifen dazwischen frei mach einen kleinen Graben und füll den mit groben Kies ,dann kann doch das überflüssige Wasser versickern .
Das ist doch bei jedem Teich so, das z.B. ein Regenschauer den Teich mal fluten kann und dann sickert das zuviel Wasser ja auch weg.
WAS SOLL DA PASSIEREN 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## RKurzhals (19. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

Hallo Burki,
erst mal ein Hallo   von mir, ich glaube, wir hatten noch nicht das Vergnügen. Wie so oft in den threads: Kann ich PE/PP mit PVC etc verkleben, prallen hier die Meinungen aufeinander ... . Diesmal bist ja fast Du es, der hier moderiert, und dennoch nicht vorwärtskommt .
Meine Meinung: PE/PP kann man mit Heissluft verschweißen. Ein Fertigbecken besteht nur teilweise aus PE/PP, es gibt auch Füllstoffe, die verankern können (PE/PP ist in Reinform farblos, bis maximal leicht trübe wie Milchglas!). Aus diesem grund ist die Silikon-Idee, oder der Vorschlag mit Aufrauhen und Innotec ganz in Ordnung. Du hast ja nicht vor, an der Folie zu reißen, oder auf der Nahtstelle herumzulaufen . Wenn Du die Folie so verlegen kannst, dass sie nicht an der Verbindungsstelle zieht, dann sollte das ausreichend funktionieren. Das wäre mir schon ein paar Euro wert .


----------



## burki (19. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

Hi Patrick,
weil ich es so machen wollte wie Naturagart es in so einem Falle empfiehlt und auch hier im Forum. Beide Becken sind auch so gut wie fertig, da wird es keine Änderung mehr geben.
Das angrenzende Beet hat um den ganzen Teich 7cm groben Kies. Beide Teiche sollen aber nicht getrennt sein.
Die Sumpfzone soll zwischen 0-30cm Tiefe haben, im Sommer wird dann hier sicher viel verdunsten und das soll der Teich auffüllen.

Hi Rolf
danke für eine positive Meldung. Demnach muss ich es wohl einfach versuchen, ob Silkon oder Innotec bleibt wohl bei mir "hängen".


----------



## RKurzhals (19. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

Hallo Burki,
mit dem Kapillareffekt liegst Du richtig, selbst wenn der Wasserspiegel unterhalb der Nahtstelle liegt. In der Tat musst Du dich nun entscheiden, wie Du die Sache angehst. 
Der Vorteil hier im Forum ist: Du bekommst viele Antworten, und nicht nur eine, die möglicherweise nicht die beste ist. Entscheide Dich einfach, und spare auch nicht an Kritik .


----------



## Patrick K (19. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

Dann lass es doch nicht so weit überlappen, es zieht ja nur Wasser wenn überhaupt, bis zur Folienkannte
Gruss Patrick


----------



## burki (19. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

das hatte ich auch überlegt.
Dieser Fertigteich hat umlaufend eine Rinne, denke wenn nur bis hier reinlegen.

Stelle morgen mal ein Bild eines Tests mit einer kleineren Folie rein, bisher zog an dieser Folie kein Wasser hoch.


----------



## Christine (19. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

Bleibt bitte beim Thema - es lautet "wie kleben" nicht "warum kleben" - dafür gibt es nämlich schon einen Thread.

Danke.


----------



## Schrat (19. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Bleibt bitte beim Thema - es lautet "wie kleben" nicht "warum kleben" - dafür gibt es nämlich schon einen Thread



Du bist aber streng! :shock

Und "mit was kleben" war das auch schon off topic?


----------



## mitch (20. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

hallo Burki,

ich würde die Teichfolie mit Hilfe eines V2A Blechstreifen am PE-Teich festklemmen. Die Stellen wo die Folie eingeklemmt wird gut mit Innotec Adheseal bestreichen und es sollte für immer dicht sein. Dann die saugfähige Ufermatte darüber legen (man sieht den Blechstreifen nimmer ) und fertig ist die Verbindung.

was meint Ihr


----------



## Plastikfern (20. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

hi Leute,

Habe gerade die Frage sowie auch die Antworten gelesen, naja:smoki
Eines ist sicher, es gibt Kleber auf dem Markt die verschiedene Kunststoff-Typen miteinander verkleben, selbst schon getan.

Denkt einfach an die Kleber auf Polyurethan-Basis, mehr will ich Euch nicht sagen.(ist keine Reklame)
Einen Rat habe ich aber noch, *nur keinen Silikonkleber nehmen*

Fernand


----------



## burki (20. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*



Plastikfern schrieb:


> hi Leute,
> 
> Habe gerade die Frage sowie auch die Antworten gelesen, naja:smoki
> Eines ist sicher, es gibt Kleber auf dem Markt die verschiedene Kunststoff-Typen miteinander verkleben, selbst schon getan.
> ...



Hallo Fernand

und warum willst keinen Tip abgeben wie man es kleben könnte und warum nicht Silikon?


----------



## burki (20. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Bleibt bitte beim Thema - es lautet "wie kleben" nicht "warum kleben" - dafür gibt es nämlich schon einen Thread.
> 
> Danke.





Schrat schrieb:


> Du bist aber streng! :shock
> 
> Und "mit was kleben" war das auch schon off topic?




Hi
also kommt das Bild des Tests in dem anderen Thread, was ja Sinn macht.

wieso offtopic, die Frage ist doch mit was man dies kleben kann


----------



## Christine (20. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

[OT]Ich bin nicht streng, sondern sorge dafür, dass es hier nicht durcheinander geht. Ist in Eurem eigenen Interesse. Paralleldiskussionen sind in der Regel kontraproduktiv.[/OT]


----------



## Plastikfern (20. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

Hi,

Info's und Arbeitsweise zum Kleben verschiedener Kunststoffe haben wir über PN abgesendet

MfG
Fernand


----------



## Patrick K (20. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

He....ihr egoisten.... was ist mit uns anderen, sollen wir dumm sterben ,schließlich haben viele von uns ein Stück PE am Teich.
Mich würde es freuen, auch zu Wissen wie man PE auf Dauer kleben kann ,ohne das meine Fische sterben.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Christine (20. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

Hallo Patrick,

Fernand kann hier nicht über seine eigenen Produkte referieren, allerdings kann Burki einen Bericht abgeben - wenn er gut ist, sogar mit Fotos


----------



## Patrick K (20. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

OK ..... dann anderst formulieren ... He du egoist, teste das gefälligst ein bischen schneller und wenn es funscht lass von dir hören 
Gruss aus der Sonnigen Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## Schrat (28. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

Vielleicht will der Plastikkleberverkäufer auch keine Kommentare zu seinem Produkt solange der Kunde noch nicht gekauft hat...


----------



## burki (28. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

Bald weiss ich ob der 20 Euro Kleber was taugt. Es steht auf der Tube nichts von PE, PVC, sondern das es ein Autoscheiben-Kleber ist.
Der Gärtner sieht es diese Woche vor woanders zu arbeiten, grrrrr und ab morgen solls auch regnen.
Erst dann kann ich weiter machen.


----------



## Plastikfern (28. März 2012)

*AW: PE mit PVC verkleben,  Innotec?*

Hi burki,

klebt Stahl, Gummi, Holz, Edelstahl, usw
da kann's du dich darauf verlassen und PE/PVC-Folie sowieso

fernand


----------

